# NEW SCIROCCO spoted in Houston, Tx!!!!!



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

This is the story:

While visiting one of my customers I spoted a new Scirocco on its warehouse, my customer is a well known ship forwarder in the Houston area who often ships vw cars from the Houston port to other parts of the US. I inquired about this car and he allowed me to take pictures, problems was that the pics that you are about to see where taken with my phone and I could never made the friking flash to work. My customer contact (who ironicaly is from Puebla, Mexico) that works at this place explained to me that the Tiguan and Scirocco that you see in the first pic were on its way to Arizona for some type EPA testing. He also told me that they were expecting a Polo and a Phaeton that were also going to be shipped to Arizona. He told me that if I wanted to waith about an hour the container with the other cars would arrive and I could take pics, unfortanetly I was in a hurry.....:banghead:

could it be vw has plans to bring all this car to the us market next year????

enjoy.....


----------



## liteoff (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh snap!! Nice! You just made my day!


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

I wouldn't hold my breath... more likely it's hot weather testing...

great find though...


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't have my camera but Here in China I've see 2 I was so happy I didn't believe it was until I saw SCIROCCO on the back! Its even more amazing looking in person!


----------



## gtimusings (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice catch!

Bring it already VW!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Hopefully they do y wouldn't it be rhd if it were just hot weather testing?


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Dude! Yes, I'm getting my hopes up....opcorn:


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

Because only the UK used RHD cars... the rest of Europe is pretty well LHD.


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

So this is the first scirroco in America?


----------



## 19lowVW93 (Sep 25, 2010)

holy crap thats freakin awesome


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

VR6 EDM said:


> So this is the first scirroco in America?


Forge Motorsport have one on temporary import.. it has to go back though.

There is one other in the US, and it's in Texas as well, built by HPA. This one is registered and street legal though...


----------



## R32ManiaK (Aug 21, 2003)

street legal registerd meaning it doesnt have to go back?


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

R32ManiaK said:


> street legal registerd meaning it doesnt have to go back?


correct....


here it is, home sweet home... notice the registration and inspection stickers...


----------



## t4daley (Dec 22, 2005)

jealous as hell wish i could get my hands on one


----------



## 19lowVW93 (Sep 25, 2010)

Skela said:


> correct....
> 
> 
> here it is, home sweet home... notice the registration and inspection stickers...


 you got anymore pics of it it looks aewsome


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

19lowVW93 said:


> you got anymore pics of it it looks aewsome



I have a slew of pics from The Texas Mile... here are a few of my favorites...


----------



## 19lowVW93 (Sep 25, 2010)

i just had an orgasm lol
IT FREAKIN AMAZING


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

HPA made this thing look amazing.


----------



## 19lowVW93 (Sep 25, 2010)

the quad exhaust looks sick :thumbup:


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

yeah the HPA one is crazy, but that's about as much a working mans scirocco as my R32 is a supercar. awesome, but whatever.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Total pavement rapist, looks menacing, awesome!


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

That thing looks pissed. Flippin Sweet!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## slamdIam (Nov 27, 2010)

i really hope we get them. i guess if we do get them i will have a kidney for sale. pm me for price lol...:thumbup:


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

Skela said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath... more likely it's hot weather testing...
> 
> great find though...


On a car that is already for sale in several markets around the world? Don't think so.
This looks promising for you guys in the states:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

It will come here.


----------



## EzumA7 (Feb 19, 2009)

wow! That is awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

mickeyb said:


> It will come here.


 Really? What source did you get the info from?


----------



## pan-d-man (May 23, 2006)

*Scirocco News*

Anyone can get an HPA Scirocco...for a hansdsome price. 

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/scirocco.htm 

I did stumble across another newsbreak (AutoWeek.com video news from 1/28/11) that indicates noise of a N. America Scirocco. If AutoWeek is talking about it, we should start seeing other indications as well. . .:thumbup:


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm sure HPA just made a typo and added one too many zeros 
Cus their turbos kit are soooooooo cheap for an R onwer


----------



## thtninjather (Feb 8, 2010)

I just cam in my pants a little bit.


----------



## zac5 (Aug 20, 2009)

ArTTemis said:


> I didn't have my camera but Here in China I've see 2 I was so happy I didn't believe it was until I saw SCIROCCO on the back! Its even more amazing looking in person!


i have one in China.


----------

